
Announcing k3s: The Lightweight Kubernetes Distribution Built for the Edge - mjriberdy
https://rancher.com/press/2019-02-26-press-release-rancher-labs-introduces-lightweight-distribution-kubernetes-simplify/?campaign-queries=hacker-news
======
jwineinger
How would this compare to minikube for local dev? Looking for something that
doesn't destroy my laptop's battery

~~~
captn3m0
If you are on linux, I've found microk8s to be much more performant. It still
slows my system down (Macbook Air with just 4GB RAM) but it is noticeably
better than minikube.

~~~
zoobab
Too bad it is dependent on Snap.

------
sliken
I sat in on the webinar and was impressed. I've been looking for something
easy/simple that would handle 2 to 8 nodes with bare metal. Including CoreDNS,
Flannel, automatic certs, and is easy to install.

I'm open to other options though if anyone has a favorite.

------
captn3m0
Previous discussion on k3s from when it was just a personal project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18080390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18080390)

------
etu
So what does k3s stand for? k8s is obviously short for "Kubernetes" since
there's a k 8 letters and an s. Just as l10n and i18n.

So what's the 3 letters between k and s in this case?

~~~
dankohn1
I believe it goes:

Kubernetes -> K8s -> "kates" -> k3s

